# Schnecken sterben - werden gefrssen



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir im Teich jetzt jedes Jahr ca. 20 __ Schnecken "eingebracht"
Das nun zum 4. Mal in Folge.
Nach wenigen Tagen /Wochen finde ich höchstens nur noch die leeren Häuser der Schnecken. In den Teichen meiner Eltern, Bekannten, Freunden gibts derartige Probleme nicht - im Gegenteil - da findet man quasi "unter jedem Stein" eine Schnecke.

Was kann die Ursache sein? Genug Nahrung sollte vorhanden sein - habe viele Schwebeteilchen, Pflanzen und auch Algen.

Fressfeinde? Vielleicht Elstern oder sowas?

Danke vorab

Grüße Tinky


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken sterben - werden gefrssen*

Hey Tinky,

lt. Deinem Profil hast Du Koi und andere Fische in dem Teich.
Da halten sich keine Schnecken ... das ist für die Fische eine Delikatesse. 
Du kannst jedes Jahr neue Schnecken in den Teich setzen, sie werden immer kurz darauf verspeist.

Mandy


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken sterben - werden gefrssen*

Hallo, 
dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Mein Opa hat große Kois (50 cm) und er wirft manchmal sogar diese ekligen __ Nacktschnecken in den Teich und die Kois kloppen sich halb drum  beim fressen. Also ich glaub, das mit den Schnecken kannst du dir sparen :smoki
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken sterben - werden gefrssen*

Ihhh ... Sandra,

wie sind denn die Kois von Deinem Opa drauf?! 
Meine spucken die Nachtschnecken wieder aus ... kann ich auch gut verstehen, die sind doch eklig 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken sterben - werden gefrssen*

__ Nacktschnecken übertragen gerne und oft __ Parasiten ( __ Würmer)  .. würd die ungern verfüttern..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken sterben - werden gefrssen*

Hi Mandy,

hättest die Koi lieber in Frankreich besorgen sollen

Kleine spanische __ Nacktschnecken oder Blasenschnecken werden/wurden bisher von einigen Fischen in meinen Teichen (__ Aal, __ Döbel, __ Schleie, __ Rotauge, __ Orfe, große Goldies) und Aquarien (Flösselhechte, Flösselaale, Großbuntbarsche, Fiederbartwelse) gefressen

MfG Frank


----------

